# Got my Big 1/350 Enterprise!



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Got my kit at 3PM today and have to say it was with some trepidation that I opened the box after having read some of the issues others have reported with warped parts and such. 

After removing several layers of parts I was pleased to find no warpage in the lower saucer:










Also, I had no gap issues with the upper and lower saucer halves. They went together nice and flush along the rim:










No problems with the clear spinner parts either. All shafts were straight and true:


















Straight On:

















So I guess I lucked out and got a perfect kit. 
No sink marks anywhere that I could detect. 
And no strange texturing of the saucer surface either. 
There were some helacious pour stubs along the edges of the nacelle and secondary hull halves which I snipped off neatly with my sprue cutters but that was all. 

Guess I owe it all to clean living... yeah... that's it!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I got mine out tonight and gave it a good going over. All parts in good shape. Very minor warp on clear bussard fan blade part, but almost unnoticeable.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lucky!!! 

:wave:


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Was this a standard kit, or Premier edition? If it was a Premier, what number was yours? I can't open mine until Christmas, but I'm wondering if the earlier kits have the issues...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats!!! I got a perfect kit as well. All my parts are straight, thank goodness. Small curve to the pylons but not enough to call them "warpped".


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Havok69 said:


> Was this a standard kit, or Premier edition? If it was a Premier, what number was yours? I can't open mine until Christmas, but I'm wondering if the earlier kits have the issues...


Standard Edition.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

robiwon said:


> Congrats!!! I got a perfect kit as well. All my parts are straight, thank goodness. Small curve to the pylons but not enough to call them "warpped".


Exactly.There was a slight bend to the inward facing pylon halves but they can easily be bent when glued to the straight outer halves. And I'm thinking of adding brass channel for added stifness anyway.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

For crying out loud, it is just a model!

Oh, no! I guess I'm going to be treated like a







or a







!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yes, its a model. And this is a modeling forum....


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> For crying out loud, it is just a model!
> 
> Oh, no! I guess I'm going to be treated like a
> 
> ...


_*Yes,yes, Lloyd I know... 
But it tasks me! It TASKS ME!!!*_


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Trekkriffic said:


> _*Yes,yes, Lloyd I know...
> But it tasks me! It TASKS ME!!!*_


My hat is off to you, well played sir.

:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I just put my request for two replacement parts in the mail. Included the UPC emblem from the box as well. Heard too late that they'd accept scans but I'm not a box collector anyway so it's not a big deal to me. I'll probably cut the box apart and use the images for reference material.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm waiting on RossW's experiment with the bussard lights to see how they turn out. If he comes up with something that looks close to what we saw on screen and he can negotiate with a model company to offer it for sale along with providing options for nav lighting blink rates I'll have to seriously consider going that route. Hopefully he could keep the price under 100 dollars but he may have to charge more especially if it includes motors.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> I'm waiting on RossW's experiment with the bussard lights to see how they turn out. If he comes up with something that looks close to what we saw on screen and he can negotiate with a model company to offer it for sale along with providing options for nav lighting blink rates I'll have to seriously consider going that route. Hopefully he could keep the price under 100 dollars but he may have to charge more especially if it includes motors.


I'd like to see what he comes up with, too....


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

While I wait for further developments with RossW's lighting kit I'll go ahead and order Paulbo's PE set. I'll probably order thru either Starship Modeller or CultTVMan as they accept money orders for payment.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> While I wait for further developments with RossW's lighting kit I'll go ahead and order Paulbo's PE set. I'll probably order thru either Starship Modeller or CultTVMan as they accept money orders for payment.


The major problem with 3rd party lighting is in the shuttle hanger area. There is no room without grinding to mount lights. With the factory lighting kit as I understand it, will include a clear shuttle hanger area to allow the lighting to go where its needed without grinding down the out of box grey injected parts.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Calamus said:


> The major problem with 3rd party lighting is in the shuttle hanger area. There is no room without grinding to mount lights. With the factory lighting kit as I understand it, will include a clear shuttle hanger area to allow the lighting to go where its needed without grinding down the out of box grey injected parts.


So it sounds like the ParaGrafix PE set is meant to be used as an add on the the Round 2 lighting kit which includes the clear hangar bay. At least as regards the hangar bay lighting anyway.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

That's true - I was looking over the parts last night and the shuttle bay deck part that has the -|-|-|- lights at the back will be hard to do without PL's kit since the part is solid plastic (The lighting kit includes a clear replacement part). My lighting kit is intended to provide running lights, strobes, nacelle warp engines (lights & motors) and 12V supply for the modeler to figure out their own port window lighting options.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RossW said:


> ...shuttle bay deck part that has the -|-|-|- lights at the back will be hard to do without PL's kit since the part is solid plastic (The lighting kit includes a clear replacement part)...


The ParaGrafix supplemental photoetch set has a part to fit over the lights and mask the lights - you can cut out the plastic, backlight, and fill the holes in the PE with Micro Kristal Klear.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> The ParaGrafix supplemental photoetch set has a part to fit over the lights and mask the lights - you can cut out the plastic, backlight, and fill the holes in the PE with Micro Kristal Klear.


So you wouldn't absolutely have to have clear hangar bay parts for the fantail with Paul's PE since you can carve out the opaque plastic from behind the PE if I understand this correctly. Would this also hold true for the control booth light over the doors? Is it premature to state that one would have everything they need with Ross's lighting kit and Paul's PE save for window lighting?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> So you wouldn't absolutely have to have clear hangar bay parts for the fantail with Paul's PE since you can carve out the opaque plastic from behind the PE if I understand this correctly. Would this also hold true for the control booth light over the doors? Is it premature to state that one would have everything they need with Ross's lighting kit and Paul's PE save for window lighting?


Yes, that's right. The toughest item without clear parts is the landing bay ceiling, but it could be thinned down considerably to facilitate light passage. (Or some surgery to remove the "grid lighting" part of the ceiling to be replaced by the etch itself.)

As for the static lighting, there's always Easy LED  http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/2112_181/cool-white-easy-led---60cm.cfm (Though I'd suggest the warm white strips to replicate the incandescent bulbs used in the filming miniature - I think John only carries the cool white, but I'm not looking at my sales lists right now.)


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

I got the premier edition Tuesday Dec 4.  I then brought up all the 1701 club e-mail updates only to find that the picture lines for Updates 1 through 5 have been disabled  I was hoping to review the updates.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm still hoping the good folks at Round 2 will put back up the missing pictures for the links in the 1st 5. Assuming the pictures still exist. I'd like to print them out for posterity's sake.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Didn't you guys save the pics? I did


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I forgot to save mine at work and they were *all* auto deleted!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got back from the UPS store where I picked up my 2nd Chance Premiere edition, it was ordered on Thanksgiving morning an it arrived yesterday. The kit itself was fine except for 1 slightly off center shaft on one of the inner nacelle domes. This was the same issue I fixed with a heat gun on my standard edition kit so I'm not too concerned about it. For those tracking such things it was #290.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Shouldn't it be possible to use light pipes to the aft end of the secondary hull? Or fiber optics? Some clear sprue pieces might get enough light back there on the sides in that cramped area.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

wjplenge said:


> I just got back from the UPS store where I picked up my 2nd Chance Premiere edition, it was ordered on Thanksgiving morning an it arrived yesterday. The kit itself was fine except for 1 slightly off center shaft on one of the inner nacelle domes. This was the same issue I fixed with a heat gun on my standard edition kit so I'm not too concerned about it. For those tracking such things it was #290.


Are you sure? I have #290.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Oops, my mistake. Didn't have my glasses on when I checked it out and misread it, it's #230.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just ordered a second kit from Megahobby. Got to build a Doomsday Connie ya know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ordered the light kit from CultTVMAn and it arrived Saturday. Haven't had any time to open the box yet but I'm pretty excited to get it. Now just need funding to get Paulbo's PE set. I won't be getting the PE from Polar Lights though.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Stopped at my LHS on the way home today and got the following Model Master paints:

1 bottle Canada Voodoo Grey (he must have had 6 bottles)
1 bottle Hellblau
1 bottle Neutral Grey
2 bottles Imperial Japanese Navy Sky Grey

I was especially glad to see he had the Voodoo Grey since I'd heard it had been discontinued.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Voodoo Grey has indeed been discontinued.

And I finally got my kit, #1102.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

LHS seems the best source for the Voodoo Grey. Though it's been a few weeks since I visited my favorite LHS they had 6 bottles left after I bought mine.


----------

